# Show us your lizards



## Rainbow-Serpent (May 4, 2009)

Show us your lizards, Beardies, Monitors. Blueys, whatever!!


----------



## Dave (May 4, 2009)

Here's two for now.


----------



## serpenttongue (May 4, 2009)

Couple of my lacies.


----------



## zulu (May 4, 2009)

*re Show*

Nice looking beardy dave,few pics of a western bluetongue from around perth region,got another one at the expo off darren earnshaw thats younger and more colourful from the same region,have to get some pics of it.


----------



## zulu (May 4, 2009)

*re Show*



serpenttongue said:


> Couple of my lacies.



Looks like you have a good set up for them serp,thats the way to go,they like a bit of exercise otherwise they end up looking like bloated bar flys


----------



## Dave (May 4, 2009)

Couple more beardies..


----------



## sesa-sayin (May 4, 2009)

*rare form of Varanus scallaris from N'T'*

my Avatar is a rare form of the above. have 1 pair yellow throat is permanent. this is the male


----------



## serpenttongue (May 4, 2009)

zulu said:


> Looks like you have a good set up for them serp,thats the way to go,they like a bit of exercise otherwise they end up looking like bloated bar flys


 
Nothing worse than an overweight lace monitor.


----------



## lauren87 (May 4, 2009)

Heres my two... Azara and Pheonix


----------



## camt44 (May 4, 2009)

here are some of my little netteds a little while ago... they were tiny then, and have grown heaps. my beardies are here too.


----------



## Reptilian66 (May 4, 2009)

Here is some photo's of my desert Sand Monitor's and Kimberley Phase Northern Blue-Tongue Lizard's.


----------



## mysnakesau (May 4, 2009)

Here is my little guy....Spiny-tailed Monitor..


----------



## Noongato (May 4, 2009)

ALready posted this pik, but i love it.
He's such a charmer...

View attachment 89619


----------



## buttss66 (May 4, 2009)

Hers's two of mine.
First Peru and then his sister Theodore


----------



## W.T.BUY (May 4, 2009)

see my sig..


----------



## DA_GRIZ (May 4, 2009)

Reptilian66 said:


> Here is some photo's of my desert Sand Monitor's and Kimberley Phase Northern Blue-Tongue Lizard's.




hope that bluey cleaned his mess up when he finished.lol


few of mine


----------



## Deleted member 9890 (May 4, 2009)

hears my boy


----------



## jodocast (May 4, 2009)

Here are some of my babies.
I have another adult pair of blotched blueys but cant put my hands on and photos atm,
Cheers

P.s. the eastern and the baby blotched are for sale....see "for sale" section.


----------



## Duke (May 4, 2009)

*My sandswimmers*




Click to view full size!




Click to view full size!


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (May 4, 2009)

Nice Everybody!!


----------



## Jay84 (May 4, 2009)

Those sand swimmers are cute! where did you get them from? are they expensive?


----------



## touchofgold (May 4, 2009)

Here are my two Frillies - Franklin and Lilley


----------



## shonny (May 4, 2009)

*My Beardies pics first*


----------



## shonny (May 4, 2009)

*AFewmore Beardies and EWD's*


----------



## shonny (May 4, 2009)

*LAST ONES.....My Angle dragons..*


----------



## crocdoc (May 5, 2009)




----------



## Sel (May 5, 2009)

Heres some of my Beardie..
1st one isnt the best pic but its cute as she was asleep on my leg


----------



## reptilefan95 (May 5, 2009)

Wow some beautiful lizards
cant wait to get mine!
my wish list
blue tongue, Beardie, Pygmy beardie, Monitor of some sort
and about 10 snakes
sweet guys keep em coming


----------



## Reptilian66 (May 5, 2009)

Here is some more photo's of my beautiful Kimberley Phase Northern Blue-Tongue Lizard's.


----------



## Reptilian66 (May 5, 2009)

Here is some more photo's of my Desert Sand Monitor's.


----------



## Dotora (May 5, 2009)

Here's my baby boy REX, hes a 4.5 month old Eastern Bearded Dragon. Looking at the size of him now hes going to be a BIG BOY!


----------



## jeremy_88 (May 5, 2009)

I posted these in my introduction thread a couple of days ago of my Sand Goanna but thought I would contribute to this thread with them. Anybody else out there maybe have some more Sandies they could post too?

Cheers, Jeremy


----------



## Reptilian66 (May 5, 2009)

jeremy_88 said:


> I posted these in my introduction thread a couple of days ago of my Sand Goanna but thought I would contribute to this thread with them. Anybody else out there maybe have some more Sandies they could post too?
> 
> Cheers, Jeremy


Jeremy_88 Thanks for sharing 2 photo's of your beautiful Desert Sand Monitor sex male, l have one that looks just like your one does, as you can see in my 2 photo's also.


----------



## zulu (May 5, 2009)

*re Show*

Some rainforrest dragons,another western bluetongue and a couple of baby blotchies


----------



## varanophile (May 6, 2009)

Heres a few from my collection...

Kimberley Frilly
Male










Female





Black and gold Shingle










4 month old ackie






Dad of above






Brevi


----------



## Reptilian66 (May 6, 2009)

varanophile said:


> Heres a few from my collection...
> 
> Kimberley Frilly
> Male
> ...


Thanks for sharing photo's of your Lizard's, they all look awesome l like the look of your Ridge-Tailed Monitor's & Frilled-Neck Dragon, wish they were mine.

Please keep this thread going, and keep on posting more photo's of other Lizard's specie's.


----------



## herpkeeper (May 6, 2009)

a few of my geckos
strophurus taenicauda - golden tail
nephrurus asper - prickly knob tail
nephrurus amyae - centralian knob tail
cyrtodactylus louisiadensis - ring tail gecko


----------



## Duke (May 6, 2009)

Guys, please don't quote images, unless you remove the


----------



## 483996 (May 6, 2009)

very nice everyone.


----------



## Tinky (May 7, 2009)

So many lizards, so little money

How adictive is this reptile thing.

I have started with some Central Beardies, and now want a Forest Dragon and Sand Monitor.

Great Photo's


----------



## Chuckface01 (May 7, 2009)

Nice pics everyone. Heres my eastern bluey Chuckie


----------



## Lovemydragons (May 7, 2009)

I've probably put some of these up before but here we go anyway:

#1 - One of my beardy girls -
#2 - My other beardy girl - just woke her up for the pic, greazy for mum
#3 - Spike, my new little beardy man
#4 - One of my marbled velvets
#5 - My other marbled velvet


----------



## PhilK (May 7, 2009)

I was never into lizards... only ever thought I was into snakes.. Then someone gave me two central netteds for free, and I was completely taken! I bought two ackie hatchies and I love them.. Now I'm even getting rid of my spotted python and putting some broad banded sand swimmers in his enclosure! Lizards are just so interesting. I would love to get into geckoes too..


----------



## KaaTom (May 7, 2009)

I have to agree with you there Philk, even though I love my snakes I have found lizards to be awesome... we started out with 2 blueys, we now have added 2 beardies, 2 broadbanded swimmers, 1 frilly and 2 ewd and I want some rough knob tailedgeckoes they are just IT


----------



## Marto167 (May 7, 2009)

heres some lizards


----------



## Marto167 (May 7, 2009)

few more


----------



## KaaTom (May 7, 2009)

Heres some of mine....


----------



## rockdragon (May 9, 2009)

very impressive photos so far.
here is a few of the boys from last breeding season and one of the hatchlings from the other day.


----------



## bk201 (May 9, 2009)

nice lizards um what are they?


----------



## rockdragon (May 10, 2009)

bk201 said:


> nice lizards um what are they?



There's a challenge for ya! Look up Ctenophorus in your reptile book...


----------



## Dave (May 10, 2009)

SO jelouse Rockdragon


----------



## bigi (May 10, 2009)

rockdragon said:


> There's a challenge for ya! Look up Ctenophorus in your reptile book...


 
how big do the red barred and crested dragons get anyway


----------



## Vassallo2008 (May 10, 2009)

i thought it was a painted drag


----------



## herpkeeper (May 10, 2009)

pygmy spiny tail skink (egernia depressa) 

rockdragon, that bicycle dragon is awsome !!!


----------



## PhilK (May 10, 2009)

Always wanted crested dragons... how big do they get/how much do they cost?


----------



## rockdragon (May 10, 2009)

The Wilson and Swan reptile book has the fionni length at 96mm SVL and the cristatus at 110 SVL. 

PhilK, i purchased some hatchlings a few years ago for $200 each.


----------



## rockdragon (May 10, 2009)

herpkeeper, that is a nice egernia. I don't keep any skinks, are they easy to handle or are looks deceiving?


----------



## Reptilia (May 10, 2009)

Stunning crested dragons rockdragon!

C'mon guys lets see some boyds dragons and other geckoes.


----------



## Dotora (May 11, 2009)

Here is a Eastern we caught in our yard yesterday, he was a beautiful yellow, brown and gray.






Here he is next to Rex my eastern who is Brown, Grey, White. The two lizards where not brought together or touched to transfer any diseases or bugs and both lizards where never crossed in any form. (Just encase people warn me about diseases )





He was released again of course


----------



## bredli-sli (May 11, 2009)

*my ackies *


----------



## trousersnakes (May 11, 2009)

princess bluey and mojo our new blue tonuges


----------



## wizz (May 11, 2009)

herpkeeper said:


> pygmy spiny tail skink (egernia depressa)
> 
> Nice


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (May 12, 2009)

My Kimmy and one of his harem.

















Cheers


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (May 12, 2009)

My Kimmy as a youngster (dec06)




And a few years later(may09)


----------



## kakariki (May 12, 2009)

My new Eastern Water Dragon. She has been neglected & was in a tiny tank before being rescued by my o/h. Anyone have any tips on the best feed to get some weight back on her? Pic is pretty bad. I'll get some better ones as soon as she has settled in. I think she has been through enough for the time being. Pic 2 are my Tawny Dragons & Pic 3 is Spyro, our Beardie


----------



## Reptilian66 (May 12, 2009)

Hi Baz,

lts good to see that your male Kimberley Phase Northern Blue-Tongue, l breed in 2006 is looking well and in very good condition, and l see you finaly have a female, so hopefully your male will breed with her this year best of luck in breeding them.

My 5 Kimberley Phase Northern Blue-Tongue's, should start to mate with each other anytime as from late June, hopefully my females from Broome and Prince Regent WA, will have some more babie's later this, only time will tell.

Here is 5 photo's of my Kimberley Phase Northern Blue-Tongue's, that come from Broome-Prince Regent-Kununurra Western Australia.


----------



## m_beardie (May 12, 2009)

heres mybeardie SPIKE 















hope u like


----------



## Reptilian66 (May 12, 2009)

Please lets see some more photo's of other Lizard's species, such as Gecko's-Skink's-Dragon's-Monitor's posted on here, not to many of the same Lizard specie's.


----------



## Reptilian66 (May 12, 2009)

Luke1, l sure like all your photo's you have posted on here, the Lizard's all look awesome in them, l love the Kimberley Rock Monitor and Bells Phase Lace Monitor, please keep on posting some more photo's on here.


----------



## wizz (May 12, 2009)

ok some pics


----------



## wizz (May 12, 2009)

and some more


----------



## herpkeeper (May 12, 2009)

rockdragon, the depressa will eat out of your fingers, but not overly friendly LOL
nice pics everyone


----------



## Southern_Forest_Drag (May 13, 2009)

rockdragon, amazing animals.


----------



## snocodile (May 13, 2009)

My thick tails


----------



## froglet (May 13, 2009)

This is Lewie


----------



## OzGecko (May 14, 2009)

Nice one Rockdragon. Are you going to tease them with anymore pics??


----------



## Tinky (May 14, 2009)

*Cross Dragons*

Elvis Jnr & Bolt


----------



## getarealdog (May 14, 2009)

*Lizards*

Some pics from recent trip, got know idea what some of them are, somebody have a go please


----------



## getarealdog (May 14, 2009)

*Lizards*

And some more for you lizard fans. These are kool but remember overseas they drool on the Aussie stuff.


----------



## morry (May 14, 2009)

Wizz, What monitors have u got there???


----------



## bigi (May 14, 2009)

rockdragon said:


> The Wilson and Swan reptile book has the fionni length at 96mm SVL and the cristatus at 110 SVL.
> 
> PhilK, i purchased some hatchlings a few years ago for $200 each.


 

i thought the crested dragons Ctenophorus cristatus where bigger than 110mm SVL, is this correct


----------



## rockdragon (May 15, 2009)

bigi said:


> i thought the crested dragons Ctenophorus cristatus where bigger than 110mm SVL, is this correct



bigi, I just measured the male crested in the picture he is 90mm SVL. 
I have seen adult cresteds in the wild, not that I have actually measured any but I would say that 110mm SVL would be correct. 

Excellent pictures everyone, thanks for the compliments 

Ozgecko, I'll try to get some other pictures up but I'm sure that you can put up better pics than me.


----------



## bigi (May 15, 2009)

rockdragon said:


> bigi, I just measured the male crested in the picture he is 90mm SVL.
> I have seen adult cresteds in the wild, not that I have actually measured any but I would say that 110mm SVL would be correct.
> 
> Excellent pictures everyone, thanks for the compliments
> ...


 
Thankyou, i thought they got alot larger than that. How big is there enclosure any chance of a pic of it while the camera is out. They are awsome looking animals


----------



## MsMoreliaMagic (May 15, 2009)

Fantastic shots everyone 
Here's one of mine.


----------



## Acrochordus (May 15, 2009)

Some wild lizards around my local area, Thanks Tim.


----------



## Acrochordus (May 15, 2009)

Some more.....


----------



## thebraddles (May 15, 2009)

here are my two lazy sod's


----------



## Acrochordus (May 15, 2009)

And some more.....


----------



## Acrochordus (May 15, 2009)

And More...


----------



## herpkeeper (May 15, 2009)

Luke1 that little rosenbergi is absolutely stunning, what a shame they don't stay like that as an adult !
some very nice critters on this thread  here's another wild lacie


----------



## larks (May 16, 2009)

Here's a pic of young Vladimir


----------



## warren63 (May 16, 2009)

Couple of snaps of a Lacey in my local park


----------



## LullabyLizard (May 16, 2009)

My lizards 






























Sorry about the crappyness of the pics. Blame my camera


----------



## PhilK (May 16, 2009)

Luke1 said:


> some some nifty little dragons! for all that don't know, Central Netted dragons - Australian reptile park!


Great looking things aren't they - and they're wet! My netteds have a part of their tank that is water and I've been told to fill it with sand as they don't like/need water... but they are always jumping in and out of it! Your photo looks to be more proof they are fine with water!


----------



## Kurama (May 16, 2009)

My contribution.


----------



## FALANA27 (May 17, 2009)

*My babys*

Baby pink tongue 
an three blueys


----------



## FALANA27 (May 17, 2009)

*More pic*

Of babys


----------



## FALANA27 (May 17, 2009)

*Bluys an my pink tongue*

I have one pink tongue 
three bluets


----------



## mysnakesau (May 17, 2009)

Got a new pic of my ackie today...


----------

